# Best place to rent a boat for the day?



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Want to rent a power boat and do some fishing for the day. Not sure where to go, any suggestions? Gotta be somewhere I can rent a boat with a motor.


----------



## Joseph61189 (Jun 7, 2006)

http://www.causewaysportinggoods.com/boatmotor.asp

The bait shop off of Misquito Lake. Never had a bad experience there


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks, is that just a row boat with a motor in the back?


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

monkfish said:


> Thanks, is that just a row boat with a motor in the back?


Yes they are a deep v Maybe 16ft


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Dale Walborn Res has boats but i dont know if they are availble to rent yet , i have not been out there this year yet.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

last year Pymatuning had a weekday special on pontoons, around $100 for the day and you can fish 4-6 people off it. I did this last year w/ the family and had a picnic and fished, spent the day on the lake, had a nice trip. I think they are running the same special this year. FYI.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

not sure ,but west branch used to rent fishing boats and larger ski type boats at the state park marina.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

freyedknot said:


> not sure ,but west branch used to rent fishing boats and larger ski type boats at the state park marina.


I went to Mosquito Lake this past Saturday and saw the rental boats from a distance. Nice yellow boats - they look to be about 16 footers and are deep-V's.... Nice ! I would rent them.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

oops, sorry, wrong quote in my last post !


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Not sure the size of the water you want to fish, but a few years ago I rented a 14ft aluminum with a trolling motor on Findlay lake near wellington. I am pretty sure it was around $50 or so for the day. We caught bass all day along the shore line. There are some big ones in that lake. Also I think there may be crappie but am not sure.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

West Branch does rent fishin boats with 10 HP engines. Also rent pontoons if ya got a larger group. Not sure when the marina opens.Think its around 80/day


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

My first place would be mosquito at the causeway..Nice lake plenty of fish.Good prices on rentals

Atwood lake rents pontoons , bass boats and reg. boats nothing over a 25hp Plenty to choose from. Atwood's a little pricey in my opinion.Very nice lake though.


----------



## castingincortland (Apr 2, 2008)

My first choice would be Linda's at Mosquito, but for a change of pace I know you can rent motorboats at Pymatuning also. Be careful though a buddy of mine said they had 6 different boats capsize last Saturdayat Pyma when we had all of the wind.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

pyma. has a park on the PA side of the causeway thats nice. close enough so that you can safely run on either side of he lake depending on which direction the wind is blowing. the boats are pretty decently priced, too.


----------



## top shelf (Apr 16, 2009)

pyma would be your best bet. They rent boats w/10hp motors and on pa side they rent slow 4stroke engines. Mosquito has to be the worst boat rental. They rent old out of date boats w/even older motors. They only rent 5hp motors. Good luck getting around that lake w/a 5hp motor.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

My friend and I used to rent a pontoon boat at Portage Lakes for the summer solstice. Not really a power boat, but you can bring more friends that way.


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------

